# Eagle Aspen DTVP3 connection



## dvrdude75 (May 27, 2007)

I have upgraded from single LNB receiver to a 3 LNB DVR/receiver. Can someone tell me which of the 2 of 4 connectors that I connect to for the 3 satalites.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Huh? 

I think you're saying that you replaced your old round satellite dish with an oval 3-LNB dish. That 3-LNB dish as four outputs from its internal multiswitch. You can connect your DVRs/Receivers directly to the dish's outputs. Or, if you need more than four cables to feed your various Receivers and DVRs, you'll need a 4-input, 8-output multiswitch, like the Terk BMS58 or Zinwell WB68.


----------



## dvrdude75 (May 27, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Huh?
> 
> I think you're saying that you replaced your old round satellite dish with an oval 3-LNB dish. That 3-LNB dish as four outputs from its internal multiswitch. You can connect your DVRs/Receivers directly to the dish's outputs. Or, if you need more than four cables to feed your various Receivers and DVRs, you'll need a 4-input, 8-output multiswitch, like the Terk BMS58 or Zinwell WB68.


Thanks so much for the fast response. Now could you tell me which two connectors do I connect out of the four.


----------



## DrEvil (Oct 26, 2002)

You can use any of the four outputs.


----------



## dvrdude75 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks DrEvil! I was born in 1931 and this tech stuff moves too fast for me sometime.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

DrEvil said:


> You can use any of the four outputs.


If you connect up two outputs from the dish to the 2x4 multiswitch you will only be able to receive the 101 satellite on any receiver that is hooked up to the 2x4 multiswitch. I assume you upgraded to a 3-lnd dish to receive the 110 and 119 satellite also or else you would have just replaced the 2x4 multiswitch or added a second 2x4 multiswitch. If that is the case litzdog is correct in that you will need to replace the 2x4 multiswitch with a 4x8 multiswitch if you need more than 4 outputs.


----------



## dvrdude75 (May 27, 2007)

rminsk said:


> If you connect up two outputs from the dish to the 2x4 multiswitch you will only be able to receive the 101 satellite on any receiver that is hooked up to the 2x4 multiswitch. I assume you upgraded to a 3-lnd dish to receive the 110 and 119 satellite also or else you would have just replaced the 2x4 multiswitch or added a second 2x4 multiswitch. If that is the case litzdog is correct in that you will need to replace the 2x4 multiswitch with a 4x8 multiswitch if you need more than 4 outputs.


 The Eagle Aspen DTVP3 is a 3 LNB Triple-feed, Mlti-Satellite LNB with a built-in multi-switch with 4 outlets.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

dvrdude75 said:


> The Eagle Aspen DTVP3 is a 3 LNB Triple-feed, Mlti-Satellite LNB with a built-in multi-switch with 4 outlets.


Yes it is. Do you need more than 4 outputs?


----------



## dvrdude75 (May 27, 2007)

No, I only have one DVR, but I needed atleast a 2 LNB to be able to watch one channel and record another and that is why I chose to upgrade.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

dvrdude75 said:


> The Eagle Aspen DTVP3 is a 3 LNB Triple-feed, Mlti-Satellite LNB with a built-in multi-switch with 4 outlets.


How many receivers do you need to connect?

On your previous dish, if you had more than 2 receivers/tuners to connect, you had to use a multiswitch.

On this 3-LNB dish, there is a built-in multiswitch and the dish provides 4 connections for receivers/tuners. If you don't need more than 4 connections, you should simply wire directly and not use your existing multiswitch.

If you have more than 4 receivers/tuners that you need to connect, you need to use a multiswitch. If you only need signals from the main satellite at 101 degrees then you can use a 2x4/3x4 or 2x8/3x8 multiswitch and just connect any 2 of the dish outputs to the multiswitch inputs. The other 2 connections from the dish itself could be used to connect receivers/tuners that need signals from all 3 satellite positions. If you have more than 2 receivers/tuners that need signals from all 3 satellites, you need to use a 4x8/5x8/6x8 multiswitch and connect all 4 outputs of the dish to the 4 inputs of the multiswitch.

As you can see, there's all sorts of considerations, and many different ways one can wire things up depending on the equipment you have and the location you're in. So often it's best to describe specifically what your current configuration is like and then we can give you a more specific answer. In general, I always try to do things in the most flexible way for the future, but there's often ways to reuse older equipment and avoid buying something newer until it's actually needed.


----------



## dvrdude75 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks DS for the great info. My dish is up a 25 foot stand alone tower so I will drop all 4 connections to the ground so if I upgrade to more tuners I will not have to climb the tower again. I'm new on the community board and it has been very helpful. 

I retired 3 times as a computer programmer/analyst, but some of the tech is above my scope of knowledge. Thanks again all of you for your help.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Reading here will greatly increase your knowledge scope.


----------

